# Druid Spring



## abax (Jul 8, 2014)

Is it usual for DS to be a sequential bloomer? I have two blooms open
now and it seems to be forming another bud. I wasn't aware that it
opened more than one bud per inflor.


----------



## labskaus (Jul 9, 2014)

Absolutely what I'd expect from this cross.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2014)

Hmmm primulinum x, yeah, maybe..


----------



## abax (Jul 9, 2014)

We shall see what we shall see. The third bud is quite small right now.

Eric don't be stickin' your tongue out at me! It tempts me to make a
meaner gesture. ;>)


----------



## John M (Jul 9, 2014)

That's a semi-sequential type of breeding. You've got a sequential species crossed with a single flowered species. So, instead of getting maybe a dozen flowers one at a time, you get 2 or 3, maybe 4 in total, with only 2 open at the same time. This is not called a multifloral because all the flowers are not open at the same time. In this case, when the oldest falls off, that last bud will quickly replace it and you'll have 2 flowers again. Then, the middle flower will drop and that last flower will still go on for some weeks.


----------



## abax (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh good John! I really like this Paph. Someone on here mentioned that
it might be fragrant...it ain't...too bad.


----------

